# Rabbit hunting clothes



## Johnny Mac (Sep 21, 2009)

What brand of hunting clothing do yall prefer for rabbit hunting???????


----------



## Corey (Sep 21, 2009)

First off nice bass  

I have been getting them brair paint from Bass Pro and 
they have been pretty good. They are the Red Head 
Brand. Depends on what you want but they were I think 
33.00 a pair. Most overalls I have seen have been 80.00 
or more. Check this place out 

huntsmart.com


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 21, 2009)

Clothes? Real rabbit hunters run butt naked thru the briar patches.


I like to wear my wicks bibs or leg chaps and my muck boots.


----------



## jacobanderson (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha. I used to wear WICK but they went outa business thinking about Dan's or Mule


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 21, 2009)

If i had to buy some more i think i would try the clothing from the nightlite company.Nice bibs and coats along with boots.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 21, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

No don't spend your money on the Night Lite !!  I bought a pair a few years ago, they didn't, last but a couple of hunts, they are too Light, for the briars we have here in Georgia!!

I have wore every type made over the last 50 years, Dan's are the best, Mules were pretty good but cost more than the Dan's. 

Ducks Back, made at one time, the best shirt, but they have gone out of business. Good friend that hunts with me bought a Mule Shirt in the Bright Red last season it was holding up real well and you could see him too!!

Keep looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Corey (Sep 22, 2009)

Them Red Head from Bass Pro I wore all last year and I 
went threw some major briars, you can ask Cracker Dave 
about that and they dont have a fray on them yet.


----------



## specialk (Sep 22, 2009)

i got a couple pair of wicks bibs, that ought to carry me awhile....i use the cabelas canvas shirts.. i believe the 10 ounce kind....my biggest problem is the gloves, right now i use old brown cotton gloves from sam's, a 12 pak is like 11 dollars.  they usually come apart after a few hunts, then i throw them away.  i have used leather gloves but i don't like the feel of them against the trigger.....


----------



## Corey (Sep 22, 2009)

Gloves drive me nuts I cant hardly wear them, but I pay 
the price for it after a hunt.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 22, 2009)

I use neoprene gloves with the trigger finger tip cut off.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Sep 22, 2009)

I like my Dans. I've had a pair of overhauls for three years still keeping brairs out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2009)

It's hard to beat the old brown duck Carrhart bib overalls for turning briars.


----------



## ramblinroads (Sep 22, 2009)

i bought a pair of filson chaps a few years ago their high but they work pretty good and they still in good shape


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 22, 2009)

Dans work well for me to.(Also got some Browning overalls that have been good to..)


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2009)

I really like the Mules brand overalls they are holding up great. If you buy them, buy them a bit big. They run small, I run big. 

I'm going to ask Santa for a mule shirt. 

Knowing DRs experience I'm going to checkout Dans.

I wear cloth gloves, I buy the ones with the rubber knubs to make handling shells and snaps easier.


----------



## dirtroad (Sep 22, 2009)

Mule chaps,muck boots,AND leather MITTENS,with the trigger finger cut out.Been using the same pair of mittens for15 years,but can't find another pair.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 22, 2009)

When I do wear briar pants I wear WALLS and BASSPRO. The reason they don't wear out is because when my blueberry blueticks are running  you don't have to get in the briars ,therefore i wear shorts and a tee-shirt!  Now when  I hunt with CANEPATCH and his pack I have to where the briar pants, actually I need a briar suit!


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 23, 2009)

....my biggest problem is the gloves said:
			
		

> I use Uncle Mike's leather shooting gloves, the kind made for skeet and trap. they keep most of the briers out and you have good control of your gun and shells and they don't interfere with the trigger. I bought my last pair about 7 years ago and only have a couple of holes in them, maybe Santa Clause will bring me a new pair!


----------



## jacobanderson (Sep 24, 2009)

i dont wear any gloves but i do pay for it but pain only hurst for a little bit but when u get the rabbit its all worth it


----------



## Johnny Mac (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah Jacob the one rabbit you kill...


----------



## ringtail08 (Oct 4, 2009)

i like to hunt with nothing but a smile and sometimes my game bag


----------



## kane kutter (Oct 14, 2009)

I use carhart


----------



## nc/ga hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

I use leather shooting gloves from Walmart. I normally go through a couple of pairs a year, but they are well worth it.


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a pair of Orvis brand missouri breaks briar pants given to me a couple years ago ( I priced them after I got them, I wouldn't buy any for myself!) but they have been real good. I have a 10x blaze orange and khaki field coat that I wear also. A pair of 9 inch waterproof Georgia boots also.


----------

